# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  RODA SZ Hrvatska - VZ, Ck..... 4. dio

## Mukica

Ovo je nastavak topica RODA SZ Hrvatska - VZ, Ck..... 3. dio

*Clanice Udruge RODA - komada 13:*
Adrijana (Čakovec) R
Amalthea (Čakovec) R
babyiris (Međimurje) R
babylove (Čakovec) R
hildegard (Varaždin) R
kraljica85 (Varaždin) R
mamika (Varaždin) R
martinaP (Varaždin) R
oka (Varaždin) R
Poslid (Čakovec) R
sikica (Čakovec) R
Tamchi (Varaždin) R
TinnaZ (Varaždin) R

*Clanice foruma - komada 31*
albaalba (Pregrada) ČF
brigita2 (Varaždin) ČF
bruni (Varaždin) ČF
danchi79 (Varaždin) ČF
davinci (Čakovec) ČF
desiree (Varaždin) ČF
ela21 (Čakovec) ČF
Elinor
Hera (Varaždin) ČF
Idugandz (Varaždin) ČF
inamar(Varaždin) ČF
jazzmama (Čakovec) ČF
joan (Čakovec) ČF
kukica (Varaždin) ČF
lege (Čakovec) ČF
linda_p (Varaždin) ČF
Lorami (Varaždin) ČF
Lotos (Zagorje) ČF
mama27 (Varaždin) ČF
mamaineven (V.Trgovišće) ČF
mamamišić (Varaždin) ČF
MejaiJan(Čakovec) ČF
Mirjana S. (Sveti Križ) ČF
nn24 (Čakovec) ČF
Nova trudnica (Čakovec) ČF
principessa (Međimurje) ČF
Riana (Čakovec) ČF
s3ja (Varaždin) ČF
samba (Zagorje) ČF
škorpion (prelog) ČF
vimmerby (Varaždin) ČF

----------


## Poslid

Samo da se upišem, da mogu poslije naći topik.  :Laughing:

----------


## Riana

Clanice Udruge RODA - komada 14: 
Adrijana (Čakovec) R 
Amalthea (Čakovec) R 
babyiris (Međimurje) R 
babylove (Čakovec) R 
hildegard (Varaždin) R 
kraljica85 (Varaždin) R 
mamika (Varaždin) R 
martinaP (Varaždin) R 
oka (Varaždin) R 
Poslid (Čakovec) R 
Riana (Čakovec) R
sikica (Čakovec) R 
Tamchi (Varaždin) R 
TinnaZ (Varaždin) R 

Clanice foruma - komada 30 
albaalba (Pregrada) ČF 
brigita2 (Varaždin) ČF 
bruni (Varaždin) ČF 
danchi79 (Varaždin) ČF 
davinci (Čakovec) ČF 
desiree (Varaždin) ČF 
ela21 (Čakovec) ČF 
Elinor 
Hera (Varaždin) ČF 
Idugandz (Varaždin) ČF 
inamar(Varaždin) ČF 
jazzmama (Čakovec) ČF 
joan (Čakovec) ČF 
kukica (Varaždin) ČF 
lege (Čakovec) ČF 
linda_p (Varaždin) ČF 
Lorami (Varaždin) ČF 
Lotos (Zagorje) ČF 
mama27 (Varaždin) ČF 
mamaineven (V.Trgovišće) ČF 
mamamišić (Varaždin) ČF 
MejaiJan(Čakovec) ČF 
Mirjana S. (Sveti Križ) ČF 
nn24 (Čakovec) ČF 
Nova trudnica (Čakovec) ČF 
principessa (Međimurje) ČF 
s3ja (Varaždin) ČF 
samba (Zagorje) ČF 
škorpion (prelog) ČF 
vimmerby (Varaždin) ČF

----------


## Elinor

*nn24*, posteljina je iz Baby centra Ptuj!  :Love:

----------


## nn24

tnx!
makar mi je to sad mozda malo predaleko! mozda kad rodim...
a vidla sam da i u međimurki imaju ok posteljinu
al ova tvoja je predivna  :Heart:

----------


## Hera

*Elinor*, i ja samo htjedoh reći, slatki ti je mali bonbonček!

----------


## Elinor

Thanks, curke! Mama uvijek rado čuje komplimente!  :Love:

----------


## jazzmama

Šaljem vam svima velike puse iz Slavonije   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
vratila sam se korijenovima  :Laughing:  


*Elinorček*,da li ti miriše fiš? :D

----------


## Poslid

Da li se koja od vas jučer oko pola 5 popodne šetala s mužem i bebačom u marami po ZAVNOH-a? Baš mi je upalo u oči.

----------


## kraljica85

drage moje, mislim da je krajnje vrijeme (dok nas vrijeme još služi), da se najdemo na nekoj kavici u gradu, ko onda na proljeće. ima li zainteresiranih?

----------


## dmagi10

Ima, ima!

----------


## joan

> Da li se koja od vas jučer oko pola 5 popodne šetala s mužem i bebačom u marami po ZAVNOH-a? Baš mi je upalo u oči.


i ja je vidjela u centru..  :Smile: 
vis ti koji raritet da se odmah po forumu prica   :Laughing:

----------


## mama27

I mi smo zainteresirani za neku kavicu   :Smile:

----------


## Elinor

> *Elinorček*,da li ti miriše fiš? :D


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, nadam se da imaš termosicu za gablece!  :Grin:  Uživaj u ravnicama! Pusa tebi i sunašcu malom!  :Kiss:  

*Kraljice* ja bi jako rado na kavu ali malo teže mi je sad doći do VŽ-a. Vi se organizirajte, javite gdje i kada. Meni se mora poklopiti muž-posao-auto  :Sad:   pa ako budu povoljne biometeorološke prilike, see ya!

----------


## kraljica85

29.09. bude štand u VŽ (možda i u ČK) povodom Tjedna dojenja, onda bi se mogle naći i pripomoći u radnoj akciji ko može. 

a baš za kafenisanje predlažem petak, 07.09, oko 10 sati? tam kod bivšeg Sermagea?

----------


## jazzmama

Ja ću se samo malo potužiti - tako mi je bilo lijepo, tj. još malo je.., na porodiljnom   :Crying or Very sad:  
Sada trebam prilagođavati kavice poslu, a ranije je to bilo samo ovisno o Katjinom papanju i hajanju - imam posao blues  :Laughing:  



U Slavoniji je pakleno vruće i nose nas tornada, cura uživa sa bakom i dedom, ali evo nas polako nazad - ipak sam ja međimurska sneha   :Grin:

----------


## Hera

Ja bih rado pomogla, ali mi u zadnje vrijeme imamo cjelodnevni cendritis i gladnitis i sve u tom stilu, tak da štand otpada, jedino kad bi bilo nešto na daljinu... Probat ću jedino navratit do štanda, ali ni to ne obećavam jer kakve sam sreće s tim druženjima, moglo bi propast. No, ak ne bude kiše ili više sile, nadam se da ću navratit.

Ako bude sve ok, 7.9. vam mogu poslati morsku razglednicu. :D

----------


## vimmerby

> imam posao blues


i ja   :Sad: 

ovak, 7.9. mi Oskar ima prvi rođendan, već imamo neke najave, pa vam želim da uživate na kavi

29.9. mi je najvjerojatnije prvi radni vikend, što će reći da teško mogu pomoći na štandu, ali vas sigurno posjećujem poslovno!   :Smile: 

*Elinor*, mali imenjak je predivan!

----------


## Hera

ja sam totalno smotana - skužila da je štand idući tjedan, umjesto idući mjesec!  :Laughing:

----------


## Elinor

> ovak, 7.9. mi Oskar ima prvi rođendan, već imamo neke najave, pa vam želim da uživate na kavi
> 
> 29.9. mi je najvjerojatnije prvi radni vikend, što će reći da teško mogu pomoći na štandu, ali vas sigurno posjećujem poslovno!  
> 
> *Elinor*, mali imenjak je predivan!


Kako ja sporo kopčam; tamo se družimo na platnenim pelenama i nisam uopće skužila da si i ti sjeverozapadnjača, a još manje da su nam dečki imenjaci! :D  Je li mi to Oskar posisao sve Omega-3 pa mi mozak više ne radi?
Cure koje imate posao blues,  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ajmo brzo na slijedeću bebu!   :Love: 

Za kave i štandove ne obećajem ništa, sve ovisi o prognozi i Oskarovom raspoloženju (grčevima), makar se nadam da ćemo to prerasti do tad.

----------


## Hera

*Elinor*, kad smo kod sporog kopčanja, odgovorila sam ti na pitanje od pred dva tjedna  :Embarassed:  , na drugom topiću. Da ti pomognem, radi se o propuštenoj kavi, 2, tj. 22 dana.  :Grin:

----------


## TinnaZ

na mene nemojte računati, osim što mogu napuhati paket balona (kompresorom, žicala sam MM-a), pa to donesem, obećala samo još prošle godine

ako je netko kupovao dobre, a jeftine balone u zadnje vrijeme, molim da kaže gdje

----------


## Elinor

Mi smo danas bili na Špancirfestu; vidjeli 10-tak trudnica i nebrojeno mama/tata s kolicima, bebama na ramenima, u rukama...pravi baby boom u VŽ-u! Čudno, ali nisam vidjela nijednu maramu ni sling  :shock:  a baš sam pratila. :? Čak sam bila uvjerena da ću naletit na *Štefeka i Jankeca,* takav sam imala filing, 
ali ništa... :Grin:   I onda, iznenada, prolazeći pored starog grada, ugledasmo Taraf de Haidouks, rumunjske cigane kojima smo u 11. mjesecu bili na koncertu u Lisinskom i saznamo da sviraju večeras u 21! :D  MM im je nešto viknuo i mahali su,   :Grin:  otfurao mene i malog doma pa se vratio nazad! Mi smo još ipak malo premali za takve stvari (a ionako je Oskar već bio na koncertu, u maminom trbuhu)! Ali zbilja su genijalni Tarafi! Nadam se još kojem špacirungu ovaj tjedan!
*Jazzmama i Katja,* dobrodošle nazad!  :Kiss:

----------


## jazzmama

> *Jazzmama i Katja,* dobrodošle nazad!


Evo nas od rane zore - moja cura se privikava na jasličko vrijeme   :Razz:  , a nije čudo da ne čujem ni glasa od vas dvoje, kada fijate okolo, c,c,c ..   :Kiss:  


Moram se pohvaliti, u vezi ovoga gore - slingali smo po Vk i svi su nas gledali    :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Elinor

> Moram se pohvaliti, u vezi ovoga gore - slingali smo po Vk i svi su nas gledali


  :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## kraljica85

> Čak sam bila uvjerena da ću naletit na Štefeka i Jankeca


mi smo bili danas popodne na Španciru.  :D 
bilo nam je prelijepo, s tim da Janko sutra kreće u vrtić, pa nam je danas na jednu ruku oproštajka, ipak šaljemo sina u institiciju. cijeli dan mi je srce u petama... sad vrtić, pa škola, pa srednja, pa vojska ili faks, svadba... čisto me strah kak brzo rastu. 

a da znate kak su ljudi gledali maramu? tj. mene s Štefekom u marami? mladi roditelji su se uglavnom smješkali, ali su zato žene 50+ gledale ko 8. svjetsko čudo. ovak otprilike  :shock: . ko da sam ga u plahtu zamostala... :/ a u cijeloj priči guram još Janka u kolicima, frendica s nama, većina pogleda koje dobivam je : gle nju jadnu, dvoje malih klinci... baš mi je bilo žao, a uvijek tak hvalimo Varaždince, kak su osviješteni i sve... :/

----------


## kraljica85

> institiciju


 mislih, instituciju   :Laughing:

----------


## Elinor

Mi smo danas trebali isfurati sling na Španciru, al je kišurina sve zeznula.   :Sad:   A već sam rezervirala *jazzmamu* da bude _stand by_ cijelo popodne, da mi namontira Oskara u sling za prvi put! Nadam se španciranju za vikend.



> sad vrtić, pa škola, pa srednja, pa vojska ili faks, svadba


Kad se tvoj Janko vrati iz vojske, ti ćeš tek biti u najboljim godinama! (a ja ću biti stara baba  :/ )

----------


## Elinor

Ako netko zna slobodnog doktora koji bi radio na zamjeni u ambulanti u Međimurju, neka mi se javi! Tnx!

----------


## hildegard

> a da znate kak su ljudi gledali maramu? tj. mene s Štefekom u marami? mladi roditelji su se uglavnom smješkali, ali su zato žene 50+ gledale ko 8. svjetsko čudo. ovak otprilike  :shock: . ko da sam ga u plahtu zamostala... :/ a u cijeloj priči guram još Janka u kolicima, frendica s nama, većina pogleda koje dobivam je : gle nju jadnu, dvoje malih klinci... baš mi je bilo žao, a uvijek tak hvalimo Varaždince, kak su osviješteni i sve... :/


znaš kaj? Ja zbilja nisam imala takvo iskustvo s maramom/slingom.
Najgori izraz lica bio je iznenađenost. Ali uglavnom su reakcije bile jako pozitivne, pogotovo kod starijih žena, baka. Sve su se rascmoljile u stilu kak mu je super, toplo, kak je u maminom naručju najljepše.....
Vidiš da smo čak i u monografiji Varaždina.

Po kojim se ti to ulicama šećeš?

----------


## oka

Ja sam stalno šetala VŽ u marami i mogu reći da nisam ništa primjetila, niti pozitivno niti negativno. E sad, ja sam tip kojeg baš i ne zanimaju takve stvari pa možda zato i nisam ništa vidjela.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kraljica85

> Po kojim se ti to ulicama šećeš?


pa po centru grada tokom Špancira   :Grin:  
da je bilo lijepih, rascmoljenih pogleda - bilo je. ali uglavnom od mladih roditelja s malom djecom. dok sam vezivala maramu u onom bircu kod Starca (ex Sermage), cijela terasa je gledala kaj ja sad to delam. al ne negativno nego začuđeno, u najmanju ruku. 
a bilo je starije ekipe kaj su se bockali laktovima i šaputali, 50+. sad kaj su šaputali, opet ne znam, al osmjeha nije bilo, više   :Rolling Eyes:  i  :shock: ovakve face. nisam si to mogla protumačiti ko zbunjenost ili iznenađenost.. vidla sam po gradu milijun kolica i malih beba ali niti jednu maramu ili sling tih dva sata kaj smo se našetavali. 
ipak kad je Špancir dođe i puno ljudi iz okolice, i ulice su općenito punije ljudi, pa čim je više ljudi, više je reakcija, kak onih + tak i onih -.  

a morti sam samo ja bila u centru pažnje - imala sam fakat bad hair day...   :Laughing:

----------


## jazzmama

> a morti sam samo ja bila u centru pažnje - imala sam fakat bad hair day...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

U Vk su isto većinom bili zblesnuti sa mojom bebom i slingom, a jedna cura u kafiću je nabacila veeeeliki smajl - ovakav   :Grin:  - garant roda   :Saint:  

Meni je postala već izreka - kad idem u Vž na Špancir, garant će padat kiša i  
eto    :Razz:  u utorak smo se osmjelili nakon proloma oblaka u Čk, K. je ostala s bakom i dedom, jer se MM brine da mu se dijete ne razboli prije jaslica - moš' misliti, ovaj tjedan ga imam na piku - tako da se nebo zatvorilo na 2 sata i bilo je lijepo, hrpa ljudi, puno događanja, ali nas je potjerala kiša. Do iduće godine   :Bye:

----------


## kraljica85

e, da... možda ja niti ne bi skužila te ljude, da me frendica nije upozorila, tj. pitala da zakaj me svi tak čudno gledaju. ja obično dok idem gradom s Štefom u marami, ak je i Jani s nama razgovaramo o autima, tj. kometiramo promet i sl., ne vidim nikoga, ma da crni vrag prođe kraj mene ne bi ga vidla, a ak sam solo s Štefom u marami, znači da opako nekam žurim, i opet ne gledam dal me ko gleda. ne gledam baš ljude po cesti, i nekak izbjegavam eye - contact.  
no, taj dan me baš frendica upozorila da ljudi gledaju, pa sam i ja snimala reakcije... eto - malo sam razočarana kaj još uvijek ima zbunjenih i šokiranih  :/

htjeli smo i danas, ali psmtr i kiši   :Mad:

----------


## jazzmama

*Elinor*, koji je to mali frajer - gledala sam Albumić   :Love:   :Kiss:  

il mi se čini ili ti to reklamiraš Xplory  :Laughing:

----------


## TinnaZ

pa kaj niste u 0,01% mama koje nose djecu u nečem drugom osim kolica.
isto ti je bilo s onim kolicima na 3 kotača prije 5,6,7 godina.
isto ti je bilo sa ženama koje su tražile "prirodan" porod.
isto sa platnenim pelenama.
to ti je to - kad si u nečemu među prvima, odskačeš na ovaj ili onaj način.

----------


## jazzmama

Nama je super što odskačemo   :Heart:

----------


## Elinor

Eto mi balansiramo između kolica i slinga, a za našim Explory kolicima se isto svi okreću i iste ovakve face prave:  :shock:  :?   :Teletubbies: 
*Jazzmamice*, samo ti mene zekaj!  :Love:   Možda ja i reklamiram Explory, ali šta mogu kad ih obožavam, a i Oskar je ludo zadovoljan u njima, onako na visini (gdje mu je i mjesto  :Grin:  ). Još kad nauči sjediti i izađe iz košare...  :Dancing Fever: 
Danas sam zgriješila, sramim se   :Embarassed:  -popila sam cappuchino...valjda neću nadrogirati Oskarića. Ali taaaako mi je trebao barem neki oblik kave!
Evo ispovijedila sam se, sad mi je lakše.

----------


## vimmerby

> Danas sam zgriješila, sramim se   -popila sam cappuchino...valjda neću nadrogirati Oskarića. Ali taaaako mi je trebao barem neki oblik kave!
> Evo ispovijedila sam se, sad mi je lakše.


kaj ti zbog dojenja ne piješ kavu?
meni su ju i u rodilištu nakon poroda svako jutro drage tete Erika i Viktorija nosile u sobu. 
dosad sam ju svako jutro popila, bez ikakvih nus pojava za dečka, jer bi umrla bez kave. 
samo više ne pijem ni blizu pet šaličetina ko nekad!   :Smile:  
doduše, više ni ne pušim...

----------


## TinnaZ

ja nisam pila kavu s prvim bebačem niti u trudnoći niti tijekom dojenja
s drugim sam pila u malim količinama s mlijekom

prva živac, drugi mirnjak

----------


## Riana

ja nisam pila kavu prvo tromjesečje trudnoće, a onda sam polako prešla na 1 dnevnu, a sad 2-3, s tim da je to instant, pa neki biljni kapaćino (kak veli moja mala  :Grin:  )

----------


## Elinor

Mislila sam barem prvih par mjeseci ne piti kavu, izdržala sam skoro dva!   :Grin:  
*Vimmerby* ja sam u rodilištu imala boooooolesnu želju za kavom, u cijeloj trudnoći nisam ništa tako žarko željela kao kavu poslije poroda! Ali nitko me nije ponudio...  :Sad: 
*Tinna* po tvom iskustvu ispada da je bolje pit nego ne pit!  :Grin:  
Ja sam zaista bila uvjerena da nijedna dojilja sa Rode ne pije kavu i da ćete me izopćiti!!! Hvala na prosvijetljenju!  :Grin:   :Naklon:   :Coffee:

----------


## TinnaZ

a gle, ja prestala pušiti godinu dana prije prve trudnoće, hranila se zdravo, nisam pila kavu, šetala, idealna trudnoća, idealna početak poroda .... i onda na porodu zdrogiraju i mene i bebu na mrtvo ime, iscijepimo je poslije do besvijesti, postane boležljiva nakon toga do ludila ....

eto tako ja odlučim drugi puta piti ipak malo kave, ne bi li nastavak bio obrnut   :Laughing:

----------


## vimmerby

u to ime *Elinor*, odma si sukni jednu Jacobsicu!  :Grin:  
vidiš kak dobro prolaze oni koji priznaju! 

*TinnaZ*, dobra taktika!   :Wink:

----------


## Elinor

Još da nam se okupiti na zajedničkoj kavi...  :Love:

----------


## martinaP

> Ja sam zaista bila uvjerena da nijedna dojilja sa Rode ne pije kavu i da ćete me izopćiti!!! Hvala na prosvijetljenju!


  :Laughing:  

Ja sam uredno pila kavu cijelu trudnoću i dojenje (znači 2-3 kave s mlijekom ili kapućina dnevno).

Ako me je neka Roda jučer tražila u ljekarni, nek' se javi na pp, znatiželjna sam tko je bio (po opisu kolegice "mršava, niti stara niti mlada"   :Smile:  ). Kupila je Oleovit D3.

----------


## vimmerby

a-hahahaa, čim je mršava, nisam ja!   :Grin:

----------


## bruni

ja sam te tražila   :Wink:  ......isuse, " niti stara niti mlada"  :shock: ...ovo me fakat ubilo...ja još uvijek imam osjećaj da imam najviše 25 (imam 31...čini mi se   :Laughing:  )

----------


## bruni

ne da sam stara, nego sam i senilna   :Rolling Eyes:  .... pročitala tvoj post i uspjela odma zaboraviti da si napisala na pp   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivančica15

Elinor mene nije bilo preko ljeta pa ti nisam čestitala (valjda sam zadnja )velike čestitke tebi i tvojem sunčeku  slikice su prekrasne

----------


## Elinor

> Elinor mene nije bilo preko ljeta pa ti nisam čestitala (valjda sam zadnja )velike čestitke tebi i tvojem sunčeku  slikice su prekrasne


Hvala *Ivančice*, nikad nije kasno!   :Love:  
Danas slavimo 2 mjeseca!!! :D

----------


## ivančica15

o bravo,bravo  :D  samo se puno mazite vrijeme ti ide tako brzo u toj prvoj godini da se još ne snađeš a beba za čas postane pravi mali  čovjek samo uživaj

----------


## Hera

Čitam, nadoknađujem propušteno...i kako čitam komentare o marami, tako se sjećam kak su mene prošli tjedan na Pagu gledali otprilike isto tako, što sad to radim, dok sam motala maramu, pa kud ga to guram, pa u čemu ga to nosim...

Prije par tjedana smo bili na Bistrici i ljudi za stolom  do nas su toliko neuljudno zurili, okretali se, čak i dovoljno glasno komentirali što sad ja to radim dok sam vezala maramu da mi je sestra napomenula da sam glavna tema i da će im oči i jezik ispast od čuđenja..kad smo se digli, napravili par koraka i sjeli nakon minute, a on je spavao, onda su se počeli smješkat i komentirat kak je to super..ali, već sam se navikla, pa se ne obazirem puno. 

Ali istina, ni ja nisam nijednom u Vž vidjela uživo nekog s maramom ili slingom, mada mi je Marijana u 9M nedavno rekla da se polako i kod nje prodaje, pa, kao što Tinna reče, vjerojatno će to za godinu-dvije biti normalno, a mi ćemo ostat ljudima u pamćenju kao frikuše, samo se neće moći sjetiti zašto.  :Laughing:

----------


## TinnaZ

mi nismo to isprobali, ali ovo mi se sviđa
http://www.pixiekid.com/twg/image.ph...twg_type=small
a tek gdje su našli one zgodne tatice http://www.pixiekid.com/shop/index.p...d=19&chapter=0

----------


## linda_p

MM je redovito setao J po Vz u marami, to mu je bilo zgodnije jer bi mali uvijek zaspao u roku od minute. I veli samo da su ga svi gledali i nasmijesili se (ak bi uopce skuzili da je unutra klinac - inace je izgledao samo da ima malo poveci trbuh   :Grin:  )

----------


## TinnaZ

:Laughing:

----------


## Hera

> a tek gdje su našli one zgodne tatice


treći red, zadnje desno je muž od Lutonjice, ona je slika do, lijevo, lilac, kao i gore i dolje nebo.

mala žabica je Zara od Winnie The Pooh, a bila je prije i slika s tatom. za druge zgodne tatice ne znam  :No-no:

----------


## jazzmama

Cure moje, šaljem vam jednu veliku zaposlenu pusu, ne stignem ni škicnuti na net   :Crying or Very sad:  
*Elinorček*, nedostajete nam !!!!

Inače, Katja se skoro pa super prilagodila u jaslicama - još samo da počne jesti, zasad je svladala spavanje - 2h u komadu - , a tete ju cijeli dan moraju nositi, jer jedina još ne hoda, a neće da puza (inače joj je to glavni način transporta) - pametna mamina cura -   :Rolling Eyes:   :Love:  

I da se pohvalimo - proslavili smo prvu godinicu   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## TinnaZ

> TinnaZ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a tek gdje su našli one zgodne tatice
> 
> 
> treći red, zadnje desno je muž od Lutonjice, ona je slika do, lijevo, lilac, kao i gore i dolje nebo.
> 
> mala žabica je Zara od Winnie The Pooh, a bila je prije i slika s tatom. za druge zgodne tatice ne znam


 ups, od sada hvalim samo svoga. A još mi se nekako činio taj tata u trećem redu kao M od Lutonjice, ali tako smo na brzinu počakulali u mom kvartu i bio je preveliki mrak, da nisam sad povezala 2 i 2.

----------


## Hera

Pa ne mislim ja baš da bi se Lutonjica ljutila kad pohvališ njenog muža.  :Grin:  

Ti misliš, srećom da ne čita ovaj topić?  :Wink:

----------


## TinnaZ

ma neće se ljutiti, ja ne stižem niti svoje obaveze odraditi nema brige  :Grin:

----------


## dmagi10

Elinor, kad će tvoja priča s poroda?

----------


## Elinor

Baš sam danas razmišljala da li da pišem priču s poroda ili ne... Nekad si mislim da bi trebala, da će možda nekome pomoći ko što su meni pomogle priče drugih žena; nekad pak mislim da nisam u stanju napisati "sastavak"  :Laughing:  , predugo nisam tako nešto radila! Probat ću se ohrabriti i nešto sklepati.

*Katja,* zlato malo jazzmamino, *sretan ti 1. rođkas!!!* :D 

Cure iz Čakovca (a i Varaždinke su pozvane), rađa se neka ideja za kavicom u ČK, tamo negdje iza obilježavanja TD. Svi prijedlozi su dobrodošli.

----------


## Elinor

*dmagi10* Noica ti je bonbonček!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## dmagi10

Hvala! Elinor, potpuno te kužim u vezi priče.

----------


## hildegard

samo da vas obavijestim da je kraljici mišek pregrizel kabel za net.
Šalje vam lijepe pozdrave  :Bye:

----------


## Hera

:shock: odmah me nekaj oko srca stislo - mislila sam da mišek znači Štefek, smotana ja,  :Laughing:   a onda sam skužila da mišek znači mišek...   :Embarassed:  

bitno da su ona i klinci ok, pozdravi i ti nju!  :Kiss:

----------


## Poslid

a zato joj je inbox pretrpan i mailovi ne prolaze  :Grin:

----------


## Riana

tko od forumašica dolazi na štand u posjetu i podršku  :Smile:

----------


## dmagi10

Možda mi.

----------


## danchi79

Mi bi tak rado, al ne znam dal ćemo stići, sutra nas čeka hrpa obaveza, uglavnom trudit ćemo se navratiti  :Smile:  

see U   :Kiss:

----------


## Poslid

Cure, moram vas malo zagolicati.

Upravo su stigle nove majice i mogu vam reći da su stvarno prekrasne i ima ih dosta.

A i pelena smo dobili dosta.

----------


## Hera

ja bih rado došla, najviše zbog majica, moram priznati, međutim, neću znati do ujutro, a pošto meni baš i nije suđeno kad obećavam, neću ništa obećat ovaj put i   :Embarassed:  se kasnije

----------


## Hera

Cure, samo da vam velim da mi vas je bilo drago napokon vidjeti, iako se nismo baš ispričale, već sam gotovo prohujala kroz štand (ostat ću zapamćena po tome što sam porušila pol štanda   :Embarassed:   i izgnjavila Martinu).

I napokon sam se dočepala majica, iako sam došla na ostatke!  :D 

Samo da vam velim, onaj moj anđelek iz kolica se za par minuta u susjednoj uličici pretvorio u razglas i skoro uništio glasnice dok sam namontirala maramu. Onda je opet postao   :Saint:  do auta...

----------


## Riana

upoznali smo u subotu Elinor i njenog Oskara te kasnije joan i njenju mrvicu! :D 
 :Heart:

----------


## dmagi10

Mi nažalost nismo uspjeli doći, a baš sam mislila kupiti koju majčicu (a možda i pelenu).

----------


## Elinor

> upoznali smo u subotu Elinor i njenog Oskara te kasnije joan i njenju mrvicu! :D


Šteta što se nismo okupili u isto vrijeme, ali organizirat ćemo neku kavu! Oskar upravo isprobava Rodinu pusu...  :Zaljubljen:  i ljuti se što mama čačka po kompjuteru  :Grin:  )

----------


## martinaP

Danas sam srela na Korzu *inamar* i njenu Mirtu, preslatku nasmijanu curicu u marami   :Zaljubljen:  .

----------


## jazzmama

Pusa svima od radne jazzmame i novopečene jasličanke Katje   :Kiss:  


Elinorček   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Elinor

> Pusa svima od radne jazzmame


Od kad ti radiš, ja nisam popila poštenu kavu!  :Evil or Very Mad:   Čekam vas sutra u 9!  :Kiss:

----------


## jazzmama

Napokon su pale 2 kavice - jupiiii!   :Love:   :Love:  
ah, da nam je zrak malo češće čist  :Laughing:

----------


## Riana

koja je to mama osvanula na slici međimurja s čakovečke špice u prelijepoj marami žuto narančaste boje?

šetala se subotom po gradu
 :Smile:

----------


## Elinor

> Napokon su pale 2 kavice - jupiiii!    
> ah, da nam je zrak malo češće čist


Upregni muža nek radi, i ja ću svog  :Grin:  , a mi ćemo po kavicama. Najbolje bi bilo da obje ponovo zatrudnimo i uživamo.  :Trep trep:

----------


## alec

> koja je to mama osvanula na slici međimurja s čakovečke špice u prelijepoj marami žuto narančaste boje?
> 
> šetala se subotom po gradu


jedna mamica koja živi u švicarskoj   :Wink:  .(prepoznala je na slici)

----------


## Riana

:Smile:

----------


## kraljica85

žene, žene, zamro nam topic   :Nope:  

di ste, kaj ima novoga?

kad smo sredili žice, skužili smo da nije bed u žicama nego u kompu, onda su nam slagali komp mjesec dana, kad smo složili komp, riknula tipkovnica, i sad konačno opet imam net. osjećam se ko da sam izišla iz srednjeg vijeka konačno u civilizaciju. no moram priznati, kad nisam imala net, nisam imala izbora nego sve slobodne sate utući u čišćenju, pa mi je u kući i okućnici konačno vladao red. imam neki osjećaj da budem opet zapustila kućanske obveze radi kompa...   :Grin:  

moja ekipa je za sve pohvale, Janko je predobro prihvatio vrtić, sretan odlazi, sretan se vraća, ima brdo prijatelja, najdražu tetu, konačno je naučio pospremati igračke, a sad se eto spremamo za veliki 3. rođendan ovaj ponedjeljak. 
Štef polako hoda, radi samostalno po par koraka već mjesec dana, ali nikako da se definitvno odluči usavršiti to hodanje...

----------


## Hera

samo da čestitam na hodanju! mi učimo puzati tek lagano...a mislim da se sve blistalo oko mene ne bi ni bez kompa, nikad ja to ne uspijem u toj mjeri koliko bi htjela, pa se uvijek divim onima koji mogu. i još uz dvoje djece!  :Naklon:

----------


## kraljica85

ma kad mi spavaju od 8 nadalje, a ja prije 12 nikad ne idem spavati. da ne bi bilo zabune, kuća oko 7 navečer izgleda ko da je pala bomba, jer ne stignem skupljati igračke, prati suđe, pod, ali sam sva sretna kad se ujutro probudim u čistome, pa bar koji sat da bude čisto. 

ali psihički sam na najgi, već mi je dosta života kućanice zatvorene u 4 zida s dvoje djece, fali mi posao, odrasli ljudi,... jedva čekam povratak na posao, a znam da budem se onda tukla po glavi. nikad zadovoljna...

bude neka kavica pala?

----------


## Elinor

Ovo sve hladnije vrijeme nam se nikako ne sviđa; ni sama ne znam koliko smijem biti vani s malim, kad je, npr. 5 stupnjeva (ili -5). :? A ne bi htjela biti unutra do proljeća  :Sad:  . BTW, gdje se u VŽ može po zimi piti kava s bebačima (da nije zadimljeno)?

----------


## mama27

Bok cure     :Smile:  

Kraljica, super za Janka i za vrtic  i naravno bravo za Stefa   :Klap:  .
Moji klinci su krenuli u igraonicu i Luka se super prilagodil . Igraonica je dva puta tjedno po dva i pol sata 
i bas smo zadovoljni da smo ih tamo upisali. 
Vanja u pocetku nije htjela ostati, ali sad je  bila zadnja dva puta i bez suza. 
So se tica kave, ja sam za, ali ne znam gdje bi bilo dobro i gdje nije bas zadimljeno. 
Bas sam jedan dan setala s klincima i MM po gradu i nismo znali kud da odemo sjesti , a da nije zadimljeno     :/

----------


## rusalka

Bok, cure

ja sam relativno nova i neiskusna tu, pa bi mlade mamice molila za pomoć. Zanima me kamo se treba javiti na HZZO-u u Varaždinu kad se ide obavijestiti ih da se porodiljni želi koristiti 12 mjeseci???

Inače nisam tam baš odlazila zbog papirologije, to mi je sve obavljao poslodavac, tak da sam sad malo bleso kaj se toga tiče.
Znam ja gdje je to, ali ne znam da li se treba javiti dolje na šalterima ili negdje drugdje???

----------


## Elinor

Mi u Čakovcu kave obavljamo u Mercatoru (bivšem Trgohitu); tamo su 2 kafića i 2 igraonice pa je sve puno obitelji sa klincima. Prostor je ogroman i nije zadimljen. Valjda ima i u VŽ kakvo slično mjesto. :? 
Nadam se da će proljeće i vrijeme terasica brzo doći!  :Grin:

----------


## vimmerby

ja sam ostala neugodno iznenađena kad sam čula da je u igraonici iznad super konzuma jako zadimljeno. 
jednostavno nebrem vjerovati!    :Nope:  

inače, fino je popiti kavu u Zalogajčeku (centar Poje). ali to je dosta mali prostor pa nas baš i ne stane previše unutra nažalost. ali čisto za informaciju i za inače.   :Smile:

----------


## dmagi10

Vimmerby, gdje se nalazi taj centar Poje?

----------


## mama27

Da, nazalost je tako , igraonica je uz ionako zagusljiv zrak jako zadimljena. 
Ja sam bila prije dva tjedna i jedva sam cekala da izadjemo van. 

I mene bi zanimalo gdje se nalazi taj centar Poje ?

----------


## vimmerby

"Zalogajček" vam je na Korzu, zapravo, ono drugo dvorište od Benettona. ide se skroz unutra, nebrete fulati!
to je inače dućan i restoranček zdravom hranom (imaju fiiine gablece   :Smile:  ) i unutra se može popiti kava. 
ali je stvarno dosta malo.

mislim da sam se prije zeznula, da je centar Poje onaj prvi ulaz od Benettona... sorry! (onaj u kojem su dva kafića, Annyer i sl.)

----------


## Poslid

> Mi u Čakovcu kave obavljamo u Mercatoru (bivšem Trgohitu); tamo su 2 kafića i 2 igraonice pa je sve puno obitelji sa klincima. Prostor je ogroman i nije zadimljen. Valjda ima i u VŽ kakvo slično mjesto. :? 
> Nadam se da će proljeće i vrijeme terasica brzo doći!


Bila sam prekjučer predvečer tamo (išla sam u TL) i onaj prostor gdje je igraonica je bio dosta zadimljen.   :Sad:

----------


## Riana

užasno je zadimljen  :Evil or Very Mad:  
sa strane TL-a je malo bolje, al svjedno moraš proći kraj kafića

----------


## Elinor

Cure iz VŽ-a, forumašica traži pomoć u vezi varaždinskih dućana, ovdje: http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...299952#1299952

----------


## Elinor

Naš mališa je debelo premali za igraonicu, pa mi uvijek sjedimo kod Pavlosa, tamo u staklenom dijelu gdje su biljke, i uvijek ima zraka. Veliki minus za međimurske mame i tate koje puše kraj igraonice. :/  :Sad:

----------


## big milky mum

*rusalka*   pitaj na šalteru, ja sam bila nutra u jednoj sobi al se sad nebrem sjetiti koj broj je soba! to idi nakon 5 mj i treba ti rodni list bebe i potpišeš im zahtjev i doma dobiš rješenje   :Smile:

----------


## rusalka

hvala, bmm   :Love:

----------


## big milky mum

:Wink:

----------


## r_i_t_a

pozdrav cure..nisam iz vašeg djela Hrvatske ali evo svratih na kavu...  :Embarassed:  
..trebam pomoć..već sam pisala ali bezuspješno da pokušavam naći smještaj u Varaždinu u drugom mjesecu na petnaestak dana..odnosno da skratim trebam unajmiti stan negdje blizu bolnice,suda ili samog centra grada i to na *mjesec*dana...recimo dvosoban ili malo manji jer nas je četvoro pa je malo gužva..
..ako možete pomoći savjetom,nekakvim brojem ili oglasom bila bih Vam zahvalna  :Kiss:

----------


## TinnaZ

Kad bude mjesec dana prije, pošalji mi mail, ja ću ti kupiti Varaždinec i poslati oglase da iznazivaš. Možda ti nije loša solucija pogledati hotel, nije tako skupo, ako je samo 15 dana.
Baš mora biti stan? Naš bivši gazda 2 stana iznajmljuje, mogu ga pitati, ali sumnjam da ima što prazno.
Ako nije tajna, daj na pp kojim razlogom odsjedate ?

----------


## dmagi10

Cure, trebam tetu čuvalicu pa ako znate neku dobru, pomagajte. Inače, živimo u mjestu udaljenom od VŽ-a 15 km.

----------


## big milky mum

ja znam za tetu u vž-u, jedino ako bi malenoga tamo vozili; 
a i nisam sigurna da li nema već koga na čuvanju! 
ako se niko ne javi i ako te zanima javiš mi se!   :Smile:

----------


## dmagi10

BMM, molim te detalje na PP. Hvala!

----------


## big milky mum

poslano!

----------


## mamaanita

Danas sam slučajno zavirila u ovaj dio foruma i imam što vidjeti. Inače se zadržavam najviše na PRIJE ZAČEĆA jer još nemamo bebicu (nažalost) ali radimo na tome. Od sad ću navratiti češće da vidim kaj se događa u susjedstvu. Lijep pozdrav svima!

----------


## mama27

Mamaanita , dobro nam dosla   :Bye:

----------


## Layla

*mamaanita*, otkud si iz Zagorja? I, da, welcome..

----------


## mamaanita

> *mamaanita*, otkud si iz Zagorja? I, da, welcome..


zlatar. a ti?

----------


## mamaanita

Hvala na dobrodošlici!

----------


## Elinor

Bok *mamaanita*! Dobrodošla i da nam što prije dobiješ bebicu!  :Love:

----------


## Hera

I ja primam preporuke za tetu čuvalicu, ako tko zna koju u okolici Marofa ili Toplica....

----------


## CountdownToMiracle

Hello, baš sam i ja razmišljala za tete čuvalice, al tek za drugu godinu. Čak mi se čini da nije loša ideja staviti svoj oglas na Pedagoški faks u Čakovec? Sigurno bi se našlo par dobrih kandidatica?

----------


## big milky mum

ja sam razgovarala sa prijateljicom koja je studirala na pedgoškom i veli 
da ima tamo jako puno cura koje su zainteresirane za čuvanje bebica! 

izgleda da to uopče nije loša ideja  :D

----------


## Hera

a da im netko prišapne da povremeno bace pogled tu k nama  :Grin:

----------


## big milky mum

pametno!
ja ne znam nikog ko još studira tamo! 
ako neko zna   :D

----------


## mama27

Cure, ja se spremam jedan dan na faks u Ck., pa ako hocete mogu
vam staviti oglas .
Ne znam jos tocno kad cu ici ,ali kroz tjedan, dva sigurno.

----------


## dmagi10

Mama 27, ja bih molila. Detalje ti javim na PP. Hvala!

----------


## danchi79

Ohoj, ja se ubacujem malo van teme pa skužajte  :Wink:  dakle curke moje drage gdje kupujete povrće i voće (bio uzgoj) za svoje bebače?

 :Love:

----------


## big milky mum

mi još nismo krenuli sa dohranom al s tim pitanjem se i ja mučim več neko vrijeme! pogotovo pošto je zima pa je vrt prazan   :Sad:

----------


## TinnaZ

BERNARDIN VRT (Međimurski vrt Čakovec) www.biovrt.hr Bernarda Orehovec 040 / 384052

----------


## kraljica85

ja studiram vanredno predšk. odgoj u ČK 2. god, istinabog faks mi je trenutno u stanju mirovanja, ne znam kad ću i kako nastaviti  :/ . 

no uglavnom, provjereno znam da tamo puno cura čuva klince full time, pogotovo one s 2. i 3. godine. predavanja su svake subote od 8:00-15:00, ponekad im treba izaći u susret kad su rokovi, jer ispiti znaju biti i kroz tjedan, uglavnom ujutro. to je jedini minus. ali zato: mogu vam čuvati klince svaki dan, kolko treba, ne traže prevelike novce, studiraju za odgajateljice, znaj što, kako i zašto. mlade su pa lakše prihvate sugestiju, nema tu onog: ja sam svoje tako i tako pa im ništa ne fali. ja svakako preporučam. 
ima na faksu oglasna ploča gdje cure koje bi čuvale klince vješaju oglase, tak da možete i to prvo pogledati, ili odmah staviti svoj oglas. 

ja sam svojevremeno *jazzmami* pokušavala nekaj zrihtati, al nisam uspjela... no sad su počela predavanja pa vjerujem da ima puno više zainteresiranih čuvalica.

 :Kiss:

----------


## vimmerby

ola cure!

ja samo javljam svima zainteresiranima da je u nedjelju u hotelu Turist dječja priredba humanitarnog karaktera. skupljaju se rabljeni plišanci i druge igračke (kaj i kolko tko može i hoće dati) za djecu s posebnim potrebama u domu u Budinšćini. 
nastupaju klinci s pjesmama, plesom, recitacijama i sl. 
pa ak ne znate kaj delati u 17 navrnite!   :Smile:  

mi se idemo malo gibati i pljeskati, to znamo!   :Grin:

----------


## Hera

je to možda ustvari ona institucija u Zajezdi? imam jako dobru frendicu u Budinšćini, pa sad razmišljam gdje bi to moglo biti.

ja u nedjelju ne mogu nažalost, međutim, ako budem mogla, poslat ću što po nekom, ionako sam mislila spakirat par stvari i odnijet u Mamu kad stignem.

----------


## Elinor

Curke, sve koje želite predati oglas na Preparandiji (tako moja baka zove Pedagoški  :Laughing:  ), pošaljite brojeve telefona na pp, ja ću sve staviti na jedan papir i zalijepiti na oglasnu, jer živim 5 minuta od faksa.
Vimmerby, imam vrećicu plišića, možda navratim u nedjelju. Po čemu ću te prepoznati? Mi bi, npr., mogli obući "mamino čudo(vište)" 8)

----------


## Elinor

> ionako sam mislila spakirat par stvari i odnijet u Mamu kad stignem.


Kaj je to  "Mama"? (i gdje?)

----------


## vimmerby

> Vimmerby, imam vrećicu plišića, možda navratim u nedjelju. Po čemu ću te prepoznati? Mi bi, npr., mogli obući "mamino čudo(vište)" 8)


viš, viš, mogli bi i mi to obući! 
pa da se skupi "sekta"   :Laughing:  

bez brige, ak mene fulaš možeš prepoznati Oskara po friškoj posjekotini kod lijevog oka   :Sad:  

za prepoznavanje se još dogovorimo!   :Wink:  

*Hera*, ulovila si me, nemam ti pojma. 
poziv sam ostavila na poslu tak da stvarno ne znam...

ja sam se totalno nabrusila da otfuram gotovo sve kaj imamo i jučer navečer skužila da smo već sve spaketirali u gorice i sad ne stignem otići po to, oprati i da se posuši do sutra. 
tak da na štriku visi tek jadan mali miš, zasad...
nekaj nepredviđenoga bu još moralo stradati!   :Grin:

----------


## Hera

Mama je neki klub u Vž koji skuplja igračke, opremu i robicu i dijeli potrebitima povremeno, između ostalog. Znam da imaju obično četvrtkom podvečer neka predavanja i organizirano čuvanje djece tih sat-dva i bave se valjda još svačim oko roditeljstva.

No, to sve znam samo iz Varaždinca i sličnog, nedavno je baš dosta pisalo i u onom regionalnom tjedniku, došlo mi je to negdje u ruke, ali ne znam ništa iz osobnog iskustva, možda se javi netko pametniji..

----------


## vimmerby

jesu to možda oni tam kod baby sedmice?
mislim da sam tam vidla neki "klub trudnica", tak nekaj.

----------


## Elinor

> bez brige, ak mene fulaš možeš prepoznati Oskara po friškoj posjekotini kod lijevog oka


O siroče malo!  :Sad:   :Taps:  
Mi na kraju ne znamo da li bumo došli jer O. mora već u pol 7 biti u kadi, inače je nemogući. Kad bi to bar bilo u 4; ovak nam je malo na knap (nedavno nam je vrištao od VŽ do ČK :/ ). Bumo vidli koliko bu spaval popodne; ak bu jaako raspoložen, možda se i zaletimo. A kakva bu priredba; pjevanje ili predstava?

----------


## vimmerby

pa mislim da bude to više ono pjevanje, plesanje i tak
ne znam baš sve detalje   :Embarassed:  
ma meni se ideja učinila ok, a i ide mi se s malim nekud, mi volimo landrati, pogotovo tam gdi ima puuuno klinaca i gdi ne moramo sjediti na miru!   :Grin:   Oski obožava djecu!  

ak uspijete doći, super, vidimo se!   :Smile:  
ako ne, sve ok, potpuno kužim navike bebača!

----------


## danchi79

*TinnaZ* hvala puunoo  :Kiss:

----------


## rusalka

> BERNARDIN VRT (Međimurski vrt Čakovec) www.biovrt.hr Bernarda Orehovec 040 / 384052


Upravo sam htjela postaviti isto pitanje ko Danchi.

Zanima me da li prodaju imaju samo u Čk ili ima i u Vž?
Čega sad ima i kakve su cijene?

Ludim već s dohranom a još nisam ni počela

----------


## TinnaZ

ne znam, ja sam za njih saznala slučajno - tko prvi bude imao neke konkretne informacije neka nam napiše   :Smile:

----------


## Hera

jednom sam nešto s pola uha uhvatila na panorami neku reportažu s placa gdje netko u vž drži štand s eko povrćem, zna možda tko što više o tome gdje, da li je to svaki dan ili....?

prošli tjedan mi se dijete ludo osulo, dermatolog veli da je došlo do neke loše molekularne kombinacije iz moje hrane, a da s obzirom na brojnost aditiva i boja u hrani, počevši od kruha do jogurta, to nije reakcija od samo jedne namirnice i teško je uopće skužit od čega. a kako nisam jela ništa novo, dođe mi da živim od zraka. valjda bih i tada složila kakvu kombinaciju otrova  :Rolling Eyes:  

tako da me sad još više zanima ono što je sigurno eko..

----------


## TinnaZ

kad ti je zadnji puta dijete cijepljeno?

----------


## kraljica85

kaj nemate nikog iz familije da ima doma ili na vikendici vrt?
meni svo povrće daje svekrva koja ima ogroman vrt, pa ljeti i na jesen imamo friško, a ostalo smrzavamo, pa i zimi jedemo domaće. 
kraj vikendice je velik voćnjak pa imamo i jabuka i krušaka cijele zime. i 100% znam gdje je i kako to sve raslo. 

ova druga varijanta mi se čini jaaaako skupa, a i opet ne znaš provjereno gdje se taj vrt nalazi (možda kraj prometnice?) i da li je ipak bio nečime tretiran  :/ ja bi svakak prvo otišla vidjeti taj eko vrt, pa onda donijela odluku.

----------


## Layla

Ja isto prakticiram ovako kao Kraljica, preselili smo se u Zagorje baš kad je maleni počinjao s dohranom. (slučajno)Dok nismo bili ovdje, mama mi je poslala koji put smrznutog povrća i tak..snašli smo se. Da nisam imala ove opcije, vjerojatno bi kupila od nekog poznatog iz vrta.

I, da..OT, jučer sam bila u Vž-u prvi put, na razgovoru za posao i malo je reć da sam oduševljena tim gradom..sad nagovaram MM-a da se preselimo tamo   :Smile:

----------


## Hera

cijepili ga prije mjesec i pol...

ma imam i ja domaćeg, ali to svježe polako ide kraju, on ni ne jede još sve, ustvari jedva da i hoće išta jesti, imamo muke po dohrani, pa me zanima čim duže gdje nabaviti svježe.

mislim da neki eko proizvod ne može rast kraj ceste (to se i ja uvijek pitam ako kupujem na placu), ne bi bio eko...

----------


## TinnaZ

Ako imaju certifikat, onda su morali proći jako stroge provjere prethodno, ne samo tipa ceste, nego i da nekoliko godina prije na toj zemlji nije smjelo ništa rasti, praktički je morao biti parlog, itd.



> I, da..OT, jučer sam bila u Vž-u prvi put, na razgovoru za posao i malo je reć da sam oduševljena tim gradom..sad nagovaram MM-a da se preselimo tamo Smile


 dobrodošla!

----------


## oka

U VŽ na placu kad se ulazi u zatvoreni dio placa (ulaz kod onog bio dućana) odmah sa lijeve strane (praktički iza leđa dok uđeš) postoji jedan štand na kojem radi gospođa (mislim da sijede ILI plave kose  :Smile:  ) koja prodaje samo ekološki uzgojene proizvode. Ja sam tražila da mi pokaže certifikat i sve mi je uredno objasnila i pokazala. Uglavnom ja većinom kupujem tamo, a ostalo u voćarni.

----------


## Hera

super, thanx *oka*!  :Kiss:

----------


## rusalka

Gospođa od nekih 50-55-60 godina, malo bucmaste građe???

----------


## kraljica85

> U VŽ na placu


ja pajdašicu mam, ja pajdašicu mam, ja pajdašicu mam   :Sing:  

nisam mogla odoljeti    :Laughing:  



ja na Pimpek placu poznam sam stričeka s dobrim jajima.

----------


## kraljica85

:shock:   :Embarassed:  

edit: koji prodaje fina domaća jaja.

----------


## TinnaZ

:Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## dmagi10

Cure, znate možda koji dobri frizerski salon di bi mogla dati ošišati Nou?

----------


## oka

> Gospođa od nekih 50-55-60 godina, malo bucmaste građe???


Prema opisu, mislim da je to ta.




> oka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> U VŽ na placu
> 
> 
> ja pajdašicu mam, ja pajdašicu mam, ja pajdašicu mam   
> 
> nisam mogla odoljeti    
> ...


  :Laughing:

----------


## Hera

:Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mama27

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Elinor

I ja imam pajdašicu, i prodaje 200 litara domaćeg jabučnog octa (od starinske sorte jabuka, nikada špricanih) proizvedenog po receptu naših baka. Ako nekog zanima, detalje šaljem na pp.

----------


## Riana

U dućanima MTČ-a, u krugu tvornice (kraj radničke porte) ima sniženje od 60%.

Emi sam kupila štrampice, gaćice i potkošulje po 5 kn.

 :D

----------


## Hera

do kad je to sniženje?

i kraj koje tvornice (kad ih ima xy)?

thanx!  :Kiss:

----------


## TinnaZ

e hvala, ja se možda otputim sutra.

----------


## Elinor

> U dućanima MTČ-a, u krugu tvornice (kraj radničke porte) ima sniženje od 60%.
> 
> Emi sam kupila štrampice, gaćice i potkošulje po 5 kn.
> 
>  :D


Ima li bodića?

----------


## Riana

ima svega  :Smile:  
nisam sigurna, mislim da sniženje traje barem do kraja godine.
lokacija je baš kod tvornice (onaj ulaz iz ulice V.Nazora)

----------


## rusalka

Varaždinke, molim brzu pomoć.

Dobila sam uputnicu za vađenje krvi u Varteksovoj ambulanti (zapravo ne ja, nego moja šestomjesečna bebica).
Do koliko sati treba doći tamo i da li bebe uzimaju prek reda ili treba čekati u čekaoni s bolesnim ljudima??

----------


## big milky mum

dođi do 7
i da bebe idu preko reda  :D -ali daj sestri u ruke uputnicu -za svaki slučaj!

----------


## rusalka

> dođi do 7
> i da bebe idu preko reda  :D -ali daj sestri u ruke uputnicu -za svaki slučaj!


Od 7 počinju raditi? Do onda je sigurno već puna čekaonica  :/ 

A ako se dođe oko 8, do onda se možda već raziđe gužva???

----------


## rusalka

I zaboravih pitati, da li beba smije dojiti prije vađenja krvi?

Nadam se da smije  :? 

Ili ćemo sve rastjerati urlanjem   :Grin:

----------


## big milky mum

neznam dal je poslje manje gužva-al ako i dođete kasnije sigurno vas budu odmah primili!
e sad-ja sam Goranu dala normalno papati-niko nije rekel da se nesmije pa pretpostavljam da smije! neznam-možda griješim!  :?

----------


## martinaP

Možete doći do 9, bebe ne čekaju (tj. djeca do 3 godine). Beba može jesti prije, samo se nemojte prepasti ako bude na nalazu napomena da je krv lipemična (masna).

----------


## rusalka

Hvala cure, sve je dobro prošlo.

Mojim pitanjima nikad kraja - sad me zanima da li u Vž postoji neka privatna pedijatrijska ordinacija kamo se može doći na jedan pregled, bez da se tamo ima karton.
Ono, tip Pitnera, da obaviš pregled, platiš i odeš.

----------


## kraljica85

*rusalka*, možeš otići dr. Zebec, ima privatnu ped ordinaciju, mislim da pregled košta cca 200 kn. možeš se naručiti, ak te zanima pošalji mi PP da ti dam podatke. 

javila mi se jedna cura, apsolventica na Pedagoškoj u ČK, koja živi kod Novog Marofa i rado bi bila čuvalica. ak je netko zainetersiran, kontakt na PP. 

 :Kiss:

----------


## rusalka

Hvala, Kraljica

znam gdje je dr. Zebec, samo nisam znala kojeg joj je tipa ordinacija   :Kiss:

----------


## big milky mum

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=54651

cure čitam tu o bebama ribama, a bilo nešt i na tv neki dan, pa me zanima dal ima nešt takvog u vž?
ako možda znate!
čini mi se zgodna ideja  :D

----------


## Hera

[quote="kraljica85"

javila mi se jedna cura, apsolventica na Pedagoškoj u ČK, koja živi kod Novog Marofa i rado bi bila čuvalica. ak je netko zainetersiran, kontakt na PP. 

 :Kiss: [/quote]

ne prolazi mi nikako pp, please, pošalji mi info

thanx  :Kiss:

----------


## mrla

> http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=54651
> 
> cure čitam tu o bebama ribama, a bilo nešt i na tv neki dan, pa me zanima dal ima nešt takvog u vž?
> ako možda znate!
> čini mi se zgodna ideja  :D


a baš sam htela pitati da li u čk ima toga?!
da se bebe, a i mi malo razmočimo...

----------


## Elinor

Mislim da je toga bilo na bazenima u ČK; vidjela sam jednom plakat al tad još nisam bila ni trudna pa me nisu zanimali detalji.  :Grin:

----------


## big milky mum

:Smile:  
pretpostavljam onda da u vž nema! 
šteta  :/

----------


## dmagi10

Zvala sam bazene, u VŽ-u nema, a u Čakovcu nema trenutno, al su mi dali broj trenera koji je održavao. Zvala sam tipa, ali se ne javlja. Ako tko želi broj, šaljem na P.P.

----------


## Riana

svekrva tog trenera radi samnom, a taj trener ima godinu u pol staru curicu. budem ispitala  :Smile:

----------


## big milky mum

Cure super ste!  
 Riana možda svekrva nagovori zeta da pokrene tečaj!   moramo brzo na dijetu   :Laughing:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## dmagi10

MM ga je uspio dobiti i veli da mu se javimo za 10 dana jer je sad  na skijanju. Tak da bi bilo dobro da mu se javi čim više zainteresiranih.
...ah dijeta...

----------


## big milky mum

pa super onda!   :Smile:  
budemo zvali, nego sad mi je palo na pamet-dal se ti tečajevi održavaju u bazenu di se i svi drugi kupaju ili negdje posebno?
mislim čisto iz higijenskih razloga, da nam bebice ne poberu kakve infekcije! (ja sam jedanput bila puna prištića nakon bazena!)

----------


## Riana

sumnjam. jedino ako je taj bazen u tom trenutku rezerviran samo za bebe.

ali mi smo ionak preveliki  :Sad:

----------


## big milky mum

Znači misliš da se održava u istom bazenu di su i svi ostali?
Kak vi na to gledate? meni je to malo  :/

----------


## Riana

kaj ja znam, ima veliki olimpijski i veći dječji bazen - tam je hladno
onda ima bazen za neplivače, jacuzzi i mali dječji plitki.
pretpostavljam da se održava u onom za neplivače

raspitat ću se sutra, pa javim.

mi se inače kupamo od godine dana na bazenu. za sad je bilo ok. prošli tjedan smo bili sa 7 mjesečnom nećakom. uživali smo svi

----------


## big milky mum

znači ne bi smjelo ništ biti?
postavila sam to isto pitanje na onom gore linkanom topicu pa možda 
nam vele cure kak to ide kod njih!
a ti nam onda javiš!   :Kiss:

----------


## mrla

a postoji neka dobna granica za bebače? E. bude sad 5 mjeseci stara. 
moguće infekcije?! sad sam se malo zabrinula

----------


## CountdownToMiracle

Evo i ja zainteresirana da se moja curica zabavlja u vodi   :Grin:  

al mi isto nije baš interesantno pustiti ju u bazen, ako to na neki način nije prilagođeno za bebe... Jer sam čula kojekakve priče o infekcijama i svakavim stvarima, koje su ljudi pobrali na bazenu. Al možda se može nešto učiniti i po tom pitanju kod nas u Vž? Možda se treba pozanimati kod kolega u Vž kak to oni imaju rješeno, pa mi onda educiramo tu naše   :Razz:

----------


## Riana

ja sam malo pobrkala stvari.  :Smile:  
taj zet o kome sam pisala je dotični Marin, on radi na bazenima i trenira malo stariju djecu.
a bebe ribe se koliko sam shvatila odvijaju jednom godišnje (ovisi o interesu) i vodi ih prof. Dragić (?) i on je sad na skijanju, tak da ništa dok se čovjek pošteno ne naskija  :Razz:

----------


## Hera

Ja sam išla u Ekonomsku u Čk i svi smo bili sretni na tjelesnom da nam predaje prof. Cizar, a ne Dragić - obojica su bili istovremeno u istoj dvorani, pa smo vidjeli pristup, nastup, tretiranje učenika itd.

Također smo jednom tijekom polugodišta morali na neko plivanje u Vž Toplice, jednu subotu kad su nas mučili do nemilosti raznoraznim preplivanjima bazena xy puta za redom dok nismo padali od iznemoglosti (neki doslovno još na bazenu, a neki kad su došli doma). I nimalo mi se nije svidjelo ponašanje ni na bazenu. 

Ne mogu si predočiti da takva osoba vodi bebe ribe, za to treba netko nježan i strpljiv...ne znam, možda se čovjek promijenio u zadnjih 15 godina :? 

Inače bi me to zanimalo, ali si ne mogu zamislit to uz njega. Možda netko ima osobno pozitivno iskustvo  :?

----------


## big milky mum

a joj!  :shock:

----------


## anchie76

Primjetili smo da se neki topici o podruznicama pocinju koristiti u krive svrhe, pa stavljam ovu opomenu u nadi da ce se topic vratiti na dobar smjer i da necemo morati ukidati podruzne topice.

Topici o podruznicama su prvenstveno otvoreni da bismo vas informirali sto se desava u podruznicama, da biste vidjeli tko je sve tamo od cura s foruma, da biste se vi mogli prikljuciti i pomoci u nekim akcijama u podruznicama   :Smile:  

Te teme nisu tu za lokalne razgovore tipa gdje kupiti rukavice za skijanje, cipele na snizenju itd. (karikiram no nadam se da razumijete sto hocu reci).

Molim da u buducnosti ne bude chatanja, te da zaista topic sluzi svrsi – priblizavanje Rodinih aktivnosti vama  :Smile:

----------


## CountdownToMiracle

Dal bi nam mozda mogao netko od osoblja foruma premjestiti ovaj zadnji dio rasprave na novi topic, koji bi se zvao 'bebe ribe u Vz'? Tak da nam ne zamre taj dio...  :Smile:

----------


## TinnaZ

Otvori topic sa tim naslovom, skopiraj postove, a Anchie nakon toga pošalji pp da izbriše ove odavde postove.

Možeš dodati i čk, Bebe ribe u VŽ i ČK.

----------


## Mukica

Zakljucavam

nastavak na RODA SZ Hrvatska - VZ, Ck..... 5. dio

----------

